
Get ready for a wave of Bitcoin forks - joeyespo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/get-ready-for-a-wave-of-bitcoin-forks/
======
webninja
"Bitcoin Cash Plus" will airdrop on January 2nd, I haven't a clue how one
would claim it or if it will be eventually worth much.

------
kjrose
The question I am stuck with. How do you get a valuation that means anything.
Even with the 100,000 gold bitcoins those guys premined. They are “worth 27
mil” only if you assume they can find enough suckers willing to trade at the
current price and that the price wouldn’t collapse upon the sale of that many
tokens.

